# DLNA Server, Suchen und Android App



## Worrel (28. April 2019)

Hallo.

Ich verwende foobar 2000 zur Verwaltung meiner MP3/FLAC Bibliothek.
Diese Bibliothek ist in meinem Netzwerk über dieses Plugin als DLNA Server verfügbar.
Mit meinem Smartphone gebe ich über diesen Server mit der App HiFi Cast Musik auf meinem tragbaren Bluetooth Lautsprecher wieder. 

Klappt auch. Aber. 

Das Programm hat auch eine Suchmaske, wo intuitiv "alle Lieder von David Bowie" oder alle, die "Oxygene" enthalten, angezeigt werden sollten.
Allerdings steht da nur sinnngemäß: _"Der Server unterstützt das Durchsuchen der Bibliothek nicht"_ 

Was tun? 
Kann das Foobar Plugin das nicht oder bin ich nur zu doof, den richtigen Haken dafür zu setzen?
Gibt es DLNA Server Alternativen (möglichst Freeware), bei denen man die Bibliothek dann durchsuchen kann?
Und mit welcher App gebt ihr eigentlich lokale Musik Dateien über das Smartphone wieder?


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2019)

Keiner ne Idee oder Anmerkungen?


----------



## Worrel (5. Mai 2019)

Ich immer mit meinen Spezial Problemen...


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (7. Mai 2019)

Kodi oder Subsonic können beide auf dlna Geräte streamen, bei Kodi heißt des aber UPnP 

Kodi ist Freeware während es für Subsonic nen paar zusätzliche Features gibt bei einer Subskription gibt, habe ich aber nicht wirklich gebraucht (imho ist der Subsonic Preis akzeptabel und nicht so überteuert) und daher nur 1 Jahr getestet 

edit:
Mein aktueller Player für Android ist MediaMonkey


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Mai 2019)

CANN0NF0DDER schrieb:


> Kodi oder Subsonic können beide auf dlna Geräte streamen, bei Kodi heißt des aber UPnP



UPnP ist nicht das gleiche wie DLNA 

@Worrel: Um zu prüfen ob es an deinem foobar-Plugin liegt, kannst du doch einfach mal unkompliziert das Medienstreaming in Windows aktivieren und mit deiner App zugreifen. Ich persönlich vermute ja dass das Durchsuchen der Bibiliothek ein Clientfeature ist, da der DLNA-Server diese eigentlich nur zum Zugriff bereitstellt.


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (7. Mai 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> UPnP ist nicht das gleiche wie DLNA



laut der kodi seite schon - nur halt mit anderem namen .... ich selber weiß nur das man damit irgendwie inhalte zu mediaplayern wie z.b. tv oder handys übertragen kann und habe das daher von dort übernommen


----------



## Y0SHi (23. Mai 2019)

> Ich immer mit meinen Spezial Problemen...



vergiss DLNA; das geht auch ganz normal über SMB.
ich verwende den android explorer "dateimanager +" und der spielt alle mp3  files ab inkl. suche am win rechner.
hat auch funktionen wie "zuletzt geändert" "name a-z od. z-a" "size" usw. usf.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alphainventor.filemanager&hl=de_de



> Ich verwende foobar 2000 zur Verwaltung meiner MP3/FLAC Bibliothek.



am desktop bzw. server ist das okay, verwende ich auch. am smart phone ist foobar dagegen überflüssig.



> Diese Bibliothek ist in meinem Netzwerk über dieses Plugin als DLNA Server verfügbar



unnötig; geht auch über SMB.



> Mit meinem Smartphone gebe ich über diesen Server mit der App HiFi Cast Musik auf meinem tragbaren Bluetooth Lautsprecher wieder.



wie oben beschrieben.

windows - neuer user / standarduser / nennen wir ihn streammeister 
erweiterte dateifreigabe auf den musicordner - rechte "nur lesen" und user streammeister hinzufügen.
dateimanager + auf dem android phone öffnen. netzwerk durchsuchen. user/passwort eingeben... -->> FERTIG
du kannst so auch bilder und videos (VLC) @ android öffnen, streamen.
und das alles über den dateimanager inkl. suche.


----------



## Worrel (25. Mai 2019)

Momentane Lösung:

Ich kopiere alle Mitzunehmenden Dateien in Foobar über "Convert" in eine platzsparendere Bitrate in einen "2go" Ordner und habe diesen freigegeben.
Die Dateien ziehee ich mir dann auf dem Handy mit einem Dateimanager als Kopie in meinen Musik Ordner und da sind sie dann auch schön in einzelne Ordner/Album sortiert, wie es sich gehört.
Mit _Media Monkey _kann ich dann die lokalen Dateien dann auch durchsuchen und auch Kompilationen werden zufriedenstellend dargestellt.

Pi x Daumen würde so meine ganze Musik Bibliothek auf meine externe SD Karte im Handy passen.


----------

